# coso, aggeggio, come-si-chiama: c'è un nome per definirli?



## Kraus

Ciao! Ho scoperto che in francese parole imprecise come "coso, aggeggio, arnese, ecc." sono chiamate pantonymes, ma in italiano "pantonimi" non si usa. Esiste un nome tecnico o "ufficiale" che le definisce?

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Nunou

Se esiste un termine esatto io non lo conosco. L'unica parola che mi viene in mente è  "approssimazioni" .


----------



## Faess

_i nomi sostitutivi?
o, semplicemente, i sostitutivi?_


----------



## Nunou

Forse...ma penso che ci sia una leggera differenza. Un sostitutivo si riferisce piuttosto al "lapsus", al dire una cosa per un'altra....


----------



## marco.cur

Nomi universali, generici, indefiniti?


----------



## Faess

Nunou said:


> Forse...ma penso che ci sia una leggera differenza. Un sostitutivo si riferisce piuttosto al "lapsus", al dire una cosa per un'altra....



Mi basavo su quanto narrato in quest'articolo
http://sicapisce.wordpress.com/2009/09/02/mi-coseresti-per-favore-il-coso/
senza sapere se fosse giusto o meno.


----------



## Nunou

Faess, credo che nell'articolo abbiano tradotto il termine inglese (placeholder) con cui in effetti si traduce pantonymes. Qui sul forum, il dizionario inglese-italiano per placeholder, tra le varie traduzioni, mi da "sostituto" e poi variabile metasintattica (simbolo) per il campo informatico. Forse "simbolismi" può essere usato anche per pantonymes....non so... non sono un'esperta in materia di linguistica per cui non posso affermare con certezza quello che dico. Ad ogni modo, nell'articolo il termine è stato interpretato come "prendere il posto di" quindi sostituire...se lo hanno fatto si vede che il termine si può sicuramente usare anche in questo senso.

_Sostitutivo = che può sostituire un'altra cosa perché ha lo stesso valore.
_

_Simbolismo = la caratteristica di avere un significato più ampio di quello immediato ed esterno_


----------



## matoupaschat

Da notare comunque che "pantonyme" non è ripreso nel CNRTL (francese) : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pantonyme  . Ma se è usato in francese, perché non adoperare "pantonimo" in italiano ?


----------



## Nunou

La parola esiste su Wiktionnaire ma in effetti manca la sua etimologia (forse greca????). 
Quanto a pantonimo per l'italiano, personalmente non l'ho mai sentito e non lo trovo neppure sul web...ma ho trovato pantonima,
sia in italiano sia in altre lingue.

Guardate un po' qui: 
http://www.vbox7.com/play:d8e46bf2

Forse una variante di pantomime e pantomima per indicare parole che ne "mimano" altre????


----------



## Nunou

Qui parlano di "esibizioni di mimi e pantonimi"
http://www.signainferre.eu/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=10976&highlight=


----------



## pomar

Nonou, penso che ci sia un errore di trascrizione. L'etimologia di panto*m*ima e panto*n*imo non è la stessa: il primo termine evoca il mimare, il secondo viene da "panto" (tutto) + "onoma" (nome). Suppongo voglia dire un nome che serve per tutto.
Un modo per definirlo in italiano potrebbe essere forse termine tuttofare?


----------



## Nunou

Pomar, a questo punto credo che qualunque termine che renda l'idea vada bene...

Possiamo aggirare l'ostacolo oppure tentare di chiedere rinforzi sui forum italiano-francese e italiano-inglese....


----------



## Kraus

In effetti pensavo di rivolgermi al forum inglese...


----------



## Nunou

Continuo a pensare a questa cosa e proprio stamattina mi sono "inventata" la definizione di "sostantivi parafrasanti"...
Non l'ho mai sentita... però mi piacerebbe ugualmente sapere come vi suona....
Grazie.


----------



## marco.cur

Il Treccani on line usa il termine *indeterminato * per
cosa: _È il nome più indeterminato e più comprensivo della lingua italiana ..._
cosare: _Verbo di senso indeterminato, ..._
Tizio: _Nome proprio adoperato per indicare una persona indeterminata ..._


----------



## Faess

Un professore associato presso la  Facoltà di Lingue e Letterature straniere dell’Università di Torino mi ha fatto il favore di dare il suo parere in merito ed ecco la sua risposta: "Mi sembra che il termine più diffuso sia 'parole passepartout', usato  dai sociolinguisti (ad es. Berruto in un capitolo sulla variazione  sociolinguistica dell'italiano all'interno del volume a cura di Sobrero,  _Introduzione all'italiano contemporaneo_), ma anche dai neurolinguisti per descrivere il decadimento del linguaggio patologico".


----------



## Nunou

Faess said:


> Un professore associato presso la  Facoltà di Lingue e Letterature straniere dell’Università di Torino mi ha fatto il favore di dare il suo parere in merito ed ecco la sua risposta: "Mi sembra che il termine più diffuso sia 'parole passepartout', usato  dai sociolinguisti (ad es. Berruto in un capitolo sulla variazione  sociolinguistica dell'italiano all'interno del volume a cura di Sobrero,  _Introduzione all'italiano contemporaneo_), ma anche dai neurolinguisti per descrivere il decadimento del linguaggio patologico".



Direi che vale la pena fidarsi...che ne dite?
Grazie Faess!!!


----------



## Nunou

pomar said:


> Nonou, penso che ci sia un errore di trascrizione. L'etimologia di panto*m*ima e panto*n*imo non è la stessa: il primo termine evoca il mimare, il secondo viene da "panto" (tutto) + "onoma" (nome). Suppongo voglia dire un nome che serve per tutto.
> Un modo per definirlo in italiano potrebbe essere forse termine tuttofare?





Faess said:


> Un professore associato presso la  Facoltà di Lingue e Letterature straniere dell’Università di Torino mi ha fatto il favore di dare il suo parere in merito ed ecco la sua risposta: "Mi sembra che il termine più diffuso sia 'parole passepartout', usato  dai sociolinguisti (ad es. Berruto in un capitolo sulla variazione  sociolinguistica dell'italiano all'interno del volume a cura di Sobrero,  _Introduzione all'italiano contemporaneo_), ma anche dai neurolinguisti per descrivere il decadimento del linguaggio patologico".



Direi che ci possiamo fidare...che ne dite?
Grazie Faess e grazie Pomar, finalmente la questione è risolta!!!!


----------



## catrafuse

Nunou said:


> Direi che ci possiamo fidare...che ne dite?
> Grazie Faess e grazie Pomar, finalmente la questione è risolta!!!!



Parola _passepartout _vale per le forme abustate tipo "roba", "coso", "cosa", "affare", "mitico" ecc.,  non certo per Pinco Pallino, Tizio e Caio,  Sant'Aspetta ecc.


----------



## Nunou

Catrafuse, mi pare che qui si parlasse proprio di "coso", "aggeggio"....
Già che ci siamo però dimmi anche come devo chiamare tutte queste care persone...

Mi sorge un dubbio: passepartout o passe-partout come in francese? La cosa più buffa che alla fine abbiamo tradotto un termine francese con un altro termine francese....


----------



## catrafuse

Nunou said:


> Catrafuse, mi pare che qui si parlasse proprio di "coso", "aggeggio"....
> Già che ci siamo però dimmi anche come devo chiamare tutte queste care persone...
> 
> Mi sorge un dubbio: passepartout o passe-partout come in francese? La cosa più buffa che alla fine abbiamo tradotto un termine francese con un altro termine francese....



Hai ragione, ma nell'articolo che ha ispirato questa discussione si parla anche dei vari Pinco Pallino, Caio, Sempronio ecc. che  sembrano forme di antonomasia, ma allo stesso tempo   però condividono con "coso", "affare" ecc. il senso di indeterminatezza. 

Su passepartout  vs. passe-partout  non posso che dire: touché


----------

